# Aramaic/Syriac: Eli, Eli, Lama Sabachthani/Daniel



## lachesis

Hi all

I'm wondering if any of you can help me with the following translations, or give me pointers if there right or wrong?

Firstly, I want to translate Eli, Eli, Lama Sabachthani into Syriac _text_. I have this so far (is it good/right). Ta

and the word 'Daniel'.

<<see attachments (just ignore the cursor position)>>

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi lachesis,

You can look up "Eli, Eli lama sabachthani" in the Syriac New Testament http://www.peshitta.net/peshitta/syriac1905/index.php It's at Matthew 27:45-46. 

Perhaps someone else will have an idea for "Daniel."


----------



## lachesis

Just to make sure I'm looking at the right place here

[font=arial,verdana, sans-serif]*ܡܶܢ ܫܶܬ݂ ܫܳܥܺܝܢ ܕ݁ܶܝܢ ܗܘܳܐ ܚܶܫܽܘܟ݂ܳܐ ܥܰܠ ܟ݁ܽܠܳܗ ܐܰܪܥܳܐ ܥܕ݂ܰܡܳܐ ܠܫܳܥܶܐ ܬ݁ܫܰܥ܂

Is that right ^ ^ 

Doesn't look like what i had at all :-(

Cheers
*[/font]


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi lachesis,

Oops...  I'd assumed from your attachment that you already had the necessary fonts installed. Try this page of the peshitta.net website. You can either go to the bottom of the page and download the fonts, or at the top of the page, view the text as a pdf file: "For pdf copies of this file, click here."  Click on Matthew, and when the file opens, scroll down to the next-to-the last section, which is Chapter 27. (There are diamond-shaped decorative markers separating the chapters.) Go almost to the end of Ch. 27, verse 48 (see link below).  Using the zoom on the pdf file and your text for comparison, "Eli, Eli..." seems to be just to the right of the number 47, reading right to left.


----------



## lachesis

Actually I think I've found it - very close to where you pointed it out to me <<see attachment>>

Am I right in thinking this is:

alap-lamadh-yodh, alap-lamadh-yodh, lamedh-mem-heh
sheen-beith-qop-taw-nun-yodh

as well??


----------



## JAN SHAR

Wrong. ܐܝܠ is alap-yod-lamadh, ܠܡܢܐ is lamedh-mem-nun-heh. The last word seems okay: ܣܒܩܬܢܝ. I'm not sure though.


----------

